# New VaMoots



## mhinson

I am loving the new Vamoots. What a great bike. I currently have a De Rosa King 3, Look 595 and now a MOOTS. The De Rosa and Moots are my favorite.

Hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## jpap

Saw one closeup a few weeks back, very impressive.


----------



## mulkdog45

Yea Man!


----------



## lanpope

Perfect! What size?

Sometimes I wish I had gotten the standard Vamoots instead of the Compact. The flat TT is just so classy.

LP


----------



## Faapaa

me like


----------



## mhinson

Sorry for the late reply. size 60.


----------



## firemanj92

very nice setup


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Nice ride!!

I built up a RSL last Fall and am starting to ponder a VaMoots also, as the stiffness of the RSL is a bit too much for century rides.

Seems like the Reynolds rims are a nice match to the Moots bikes (for look and comfort)....I know a few other guys running them on CR's and Psychlo-X's. I had 2011 Easton EC90SL's and pulled them off because of my fear of carbon brake surfaces and my "timid descending" of the mountain passes at Death Ride, Mt Shasta, Crater Lake, and Bear Valley. I ended up pulling my Easton's after about 1500-2k miles and am currently riding DA/OP's or King/OP's.

YMMV.


----------



## pgsky

nor_cal_rider said:


> I built up a RSL last Fall and am starting to ponder a VaMoots also, as the stiffness of the RSL is a bit too much for century rides.


When speaking with a Moots rep last May, he stated that the Vamoots RSL is best as a "40 mile bike" given it's overall stiffness and that a Vamoots or Vamoots CR would be more compliant on longer rides.

Since I am distance rider, that is why I went with the Vamoots CR and it's been a very comfortable ride for centuries. I'd love to someday get an RSL for club rides as I know it will be even faster than my CR.


----------



## tigoat

Not sure how you can quantify the RSL being faster than a CR. I suppose you must assume higher stiffness equates to higher speed? I don't know how the Moots folks put their magic into the RSL but I have a custom Moots CR equivalent to a standard size 50 and I willing to bet that it is stiffer than most RSL frames in a larger size. Frame stiffness is a function of many variables, especially the size of the triangles and the tubing so naturally the larger the frame the less stiff it gets on top of other things including all the components that make up the bike. Most wheels will flex long before the frame but I am not sure if most riders will notice it. Don't just blame the frame if you feel some flex off the bike, as it is not always the case. I also have a ti frame built by Bill Holland and I had him use a full 1" diameter chainstays and the largest available main tubes at the time and I cannot honestly tell if it is more or less stiff than my Moots. Both frames are very stiff for me. The bottom line is that for most recreational riders like us, a Moots CR has prenty of stiffness for most riding that we do. 



pgsky said:


> When speaking with a Moots rep last May, he stated that the Vamoots RSL is best as a "40 mile bike" given it's overall stiffness and that a Vamoots or Vamoots CR would be more compliant on longer rides.
> 
> Since I am distance rider, that is why I went with the Vamoots CR and it's been a very comfortable ride for centuries. I'd love to someday get an RSL for club rides as I know it will be even faster than my CR.


----------



## pgsky

tigoat said:


> Not sure how you can quantify the RSL being faster than a CR.


Oh, did I write "faster"? I meant "funner".


----------



## Tissot

sweet~


----------



## bon_gabs

for vammots owners,,is the stock size vamoots really straight TT or sloping a bit? is it true that the bigger size frame goes the more straight TT? Im about to pull the trigger on monday for downpayment,but I really wanted the classic straight TT look, so just wondering if doing customised is worth to achieved this,my size is 52 ,,I guess posting photos of this size will help my desicion..Thanks for your help..


----------

